# Baby not Pooping



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

My bottle baby hasn't pooped in a day or so. I've been tube feeding her regular goat milk. She is peeing about 3 times a day.
Should I try an enema. If so can someone please walk me through it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes do an enema....I do oil and water ...I usually dont measure but do maybe 1/2 cup nice warm water and 1/8 oil...using a syringe..fill it up and gently put the tip in the rectum..slowly psuh the plunger adding about 3 cc of fliud at a time..message tummy repeat when the baby squirts some out..be patient....it cantake a while to get enough out to help get tings moving...I do this at the tub..I sit on the edge and and lay baby over my lap..bum toward the tub...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..also..why is she being tube fed? is she weak...?? super tiny? and how much milk is she getting ?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

happybleats said:


> ok..also..why is she being tube fed? is she weak...?? super tiny? and how much milk is she getting ?


She was super weak that's why we started. She wouldn't attempt to suck on aNything. Now she is stronger and tries nibbling on things when she is hungry but only sucks on the bottle for a min before she quits. She doesn't get anything out. I've tried the nipples that screw onto a coke bottle and a regular baby bottle. I cut the hole in the baby bottle so it drips out slowly. Its easy to come out but doesn't drown her. She seems to like the baby bottle more but when i put it in her mouth she just sits there she won't suck. So I have been trying to work with her to take a bottle when she is hungry but haven't had any Luck so i end up tubing her. 
I have been feeding her about 2 oz 4 times a day. The vet said 1.5 oz twice a day but i feel like I'm starving her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

try this sucking exercise...put honey on your finger...place it far back on the tongue to activate her sucking reflex...keep doing this until she goes to town on your finger..then slip the bottle in...I would use what ever she like...I prefer Pritcher since it hits that spot on the tongue better than a baby bottle...be sure to add a bit of honey on the nipple as well..
the whole idea is to get that sucking strong..
As for her milk..weigh her....multiply that by 16 to get her weight in OZ the multiply that by 10% to see how a day she needs....then divide that by 4 feedings...if she cant get that much down in one settling divide by 5 or 6 feedings....
also give her some B complex..which will stimulate her hunger too : ) 
once she poops she might be ready to begin the excerise


----------



## jchitwood (Mar 19, 2013)

As for the inability to suck: I would give her a shot of either B-Complex or if you have some Thiamine (vet prescribed), that would help.The Vitamin Bs shouldn't hurt her as she will just pee out what she doesn't need. Also if you are in a selenium deficient area, you could give her a shot of BoSe. That should help with hind leg weakness. 
As for the constipation: I have never given a goat an enema, however I have given them mineral oil via drench which seemed to have helped.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

The honey trick worked!!! She sucked down a 4oz bottle like she was starving! The screw on nipple is what I used. Thank you so much for all the input. I do believe you guys just saved my goats life!! 
I did an enema also. She pooped quite a bit. It was yellowish/brownish it was runny I guess bc it was mixed with the water and oil but it had some clumps in it. Do I need to keep doing this on a daily basis until she starts going on her own?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

My little Jo Jo today. She is feeling MUCH better!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So glad to hear she is doing better. She is so adorable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe she is so cute!! Glad she is doing well...no need to do enemas unless she doesnt poop but the water and oil should have coated her good and get things moving...remember to weigh her and give just what she needs...they will use those sweet eyes to talk you into more milk.but it will only cause more problems..so be strong : ) you did great...so happy she is feeling better..and sucking! yahoooo


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it normal she still isn't pooping on her own? I do an enema every night before her night feeding and she has been going. It is pretty hard and smells HORRIBLE almost like stagnated water. She doesn't go at all on her own. I've been feeding her about every 4 hours and about 3oz. That's all she will take. She always takes 3 oz and stops on her own. She is up walking on her own and she is doing really well other wise.
I have been keeping her in our laundry room in a basket. I take her out a few times a day to get some exercise and sunshine. She always pees when I take her out. I have really fallen in love! I'm going to be so sad when I have to take her back to the barn


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she should be pooping on her won by now...her bowels may be slow...give her a few oz of quality electros to add moisture to her intestines. Milk of magnesium is good for constipation...I wouldnt give much..you dont want her to have a blow out lol maybe 1 cc..
(dose is 15cc per 60 # which is a lot IMO)
also how much poop do you get when you do an enema?..
Also give her probios or yogart...could be she needs more good bacteria : )


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok I'll try it! 

She usually poops a strand a little longer than my pinky finger maybe a little more and a little smaller around. I consider my fingers pretty average lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...well you might need to get a bit more out of her..if its coming in strands...thats packed...should come loose or clumped even...the smell is most likely because it is in there too long,tox is building,n ..it would be good to give her 3 cc cd antitoxin 2 times a day to keep toxicity from building until she poops it all out and stays regular..plus the probios..: )


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can I get cd antitoxin at TSC?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, ts has cdt antitoxin


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not cd&T..that is a toxoid...you need cd antitoxin some TSC carry it..mine no longer does, we order it offline to keep on hand....since your baby needs it now, call a round all feed stores and vets ..here is a link to show you what it is and looks like..

http://www22.verizon.com/foryourhome/MyAccount/Protected/Overview/MyOverview.aspx


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

happybleats said:


> not cd&T..that is a toxoid...you need cd antitoxin some TSC carry it..mine no longer does, we order it offline to keep on hand....since your baby needs it now, call a round all feed stores and vets ..here is a link to show you what it is and looks like..
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/foryourhome/MyAccount/Protected/Overview/MyOverview.aspx


Thanks happybleats!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww she is so cute wow she is beautiful


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

My Ts doesn't have it Arrrrg!!!! 

Vet line is busy ill call back in a few. Hopefully they will have a vile i can pick up.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

My vet won't give me any without me taking the goat up there. They said that's usually not a problem a goat has....I told them its a bottle baby but they didn't care. So looks like ill be taking my goat to the vet today and do enemas until then. 
HELLO MONDAY!!!! Lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Aww she is so cute wow she is beautiful


Thank you!!! She is a sweetie pie


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok until I can get my hands on some antitoxin how many times a day should I be doing an enema? I've been doing it once a day which obviously isn't enough. Every feeding? Twice a day? Somebody help me out please!?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is so silly....I bet its a standard answer when asking for medication ..cd antitoxin is not some kids of dangerous drug lol..even if the vet said she don't need it...ask him to give her some any way and send you home some...she needs 3 cc every 12 hours..hopefully they dont charge an are and leg for it. 
I do hope they can shine a light on whats going with her..you should get a good feel of their knowledge when they see her. Most vets just do not take the time to understand goats..they have a book education on them but dont go further....good luck : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not do more than once a day....but maybe go a little longer...sometimes it can take 30-40 minutes to get a good poop..add a bit of fluid,,,message tummy ..lets some come out..repeat..if it seems to stressful for her then go 2 times a day at most


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

happybleats said:


> That is so silly....I bet its a standard answer when asking for medication ..cd antitoxin is not some kids of dangerous drug lol..even if the vet said she don't need it...ask him to give her some any way and send you home some...she needs 3 cc every 12 hours..hopefully they dont charge an are and leg for it.
> I do hope they can shine a light on whats going with her..you should get a good feel of their knowledge when they see her. Most vets just do not take the time to understand goats..they have a book education on them but dont go further....good luck : )


I don't think this particular vet is very knowledgeable about goats. She has told me before not to use whole cows milk use replacer. Everywhere I've read EXCEPT the milk replacer bag had said Not to use it. (Which isn't the case here bc I'm milking another goat for this baby) 
And I had a baby who had such sticky poop that it was sticking to his rectum. I had to keep him cleaned off so he wouldn't get stopped up. They tested him for cocci it was negative she said it was bc he was over eating. So I asked her about floppy kid incase I needed to be aware or have med on hand take precautions ect she acted like that was not heard of. She said she has never even seen a case of floppy kid that I shouldn't be worried. So idk I've only seen her a few times so I'm still trying to feel her out. And as far as the antitoxin goes I'm sure it is routine just so they will have to charge for an office visit.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Humm...well hopefully she is willing to learn long with you...
this article explains a bit why CD A is needed...maybe print it and show her..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/92/74/#.UXVk8LV3Z0M
High lite the part under the "why do I need to give my baby goat an enema" 
goat lady is an immunologious..(sp) for humans but she knows her goats...understand the make up of goats how they function and what they need...so this vet should respect her article....or at least cant argue with it lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Jo is snuggled up with her bear!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe....how is she doing? pooping on her own yet?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

happybleats said:


> awe....how is she doing? pooping on her own yet?


I noticed 1 little clump I mean like the size of a chili bean this morning. But that could have been part of the enema I guess....but other than that no. I've ordered the ad antitoxin just waiting for it to ship.

Should I try the milk of magnesia until it gets here?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would it help with her constipation and also help with toxicity ...: )


----------

